# PayPal suspends service in India



## sachin_kothari (Feb 8, 2010)

PayPal, the online payment processor, has put some of its services in  India on hold temporarily and is reversing funds requested through  PayPal India, according to reports. 
 Anjul Nayar, a PayPal representative, said Saturday in a blog  post that "personal payments to and from India and transfers to  local banks in India have been suspended" as the company works with  business partners and stakeholders "to address questions they have about  the service". 
 Nayar wrote that customers can still make commercial payments to India,  but merchants will not be able to "withdraw funds in rupees to local  Indian banks." An Associated Press report  noted that the suspension took effect January 28. 



Source: *news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10448971-93.html


----------



## anandjoshi (Feb 8, 2010)

What are the alternatives for PAYPAL?


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 8, 2010)

its really sad


----------



## maxmk (Feb 9, 2010)

This is really a shocking news....Many Indian companies rely on Paypal


----------



## max_demon (Feb 9, 2010)

my recent withdrawal got cancelled  have to find some other method to withdraw


----------



## din (Feb 9, 2010)

Lot of money got stuck there now 

Seems something related to Indian Govt Policy as well.

Really hope they solve the issue soon.

Meantime, wire transfer (of course not related to PP, but as an alternative) works fine. Tried it yesterday and worked. Yes, the fee might be slightly higher, but for large amount, we can use that.


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2010)

What is the reason for this..?


----------



## walkmanguru (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes, I saw this on digitalpoint forum...Sad news,


----------



## din (Feb 10, 2010)

Getting the updates email from Paypal - and it seems they will resolve it soon. At least they have to keep their reputation. So far it all seems positive.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah..sad news. But no one knows why this is happening. Atleast they should have mentioned a VALID and understandable reason.

The current reason is 





> while we work with our business partners and other stakeholders to address questions they have about the service


----------



## Anorion (Feb 10, 2010)

anyone have a clue about what these questions are? or even could be? and why single out India?


----------



## din (Feb 10, 2010)

@Anorion - from the Paypal blog and other sources it seems something with Indian Government policies. They might have asked Paypal to stop all personal payments, and the licensing issues.

But then, no idea why the bank transfer part is suspended. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## din (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is the clear picture (got info from DP)

*www.nytimes.com/2010/02/11/business/global/11paypal.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## maxmk (Feb 11, 2010)

Other payment gateways are now trying to capture Indian Markets before Paypal resumes their services again. Following is the email which I received today from Alertpay (another site like Paypal).



> Thank you for making AlertPay your way to pay! As you know, AlertPay is  the rising leader in online payments, offering the most ease and  security when it comes to spending and sending money online.
> 
> We are happy to offer our members in India a flexible and powerful  payment platform in which your information is always safe and your  payments are always made instantly – without interruption!
> 
> ...


I love this line from their message


> With all of these options, why go to anyone else for your online payment   needs? AlertPay takes care of your business, no matter where you live!


Competition ka zamana hai bhai... Life is a Race agar tum tej nahi bhagoge to duniya tumhe kuchal kar aage chali jayegi..


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Yeah..true..even I got that mail from Alertpay, but does Alertpay deposits money directly to bank, like paypal ? Does anyone have any info for this.
BTW, you've made a mistake, its kuchal kar instead of "chuchal" lol..


----------



## maxmk (Feb 11, 2010)

> saqib_khan: BTW, you've made a mistake, its kuchal kar instead of "chuchal" lol..



hehe thanks for correcting me.. I am not good in writing hindi words in English..  this has been corrected now...


----------



## din (Feb 12, 2010)

Paypal -> Xoom -> Bank account seems to be working fine for a lot of people (again from DP forums), and I think that is a good method, at least till Paypal resolve the bank withdrawal issues in India.


----------



## vaithy (Feb 12, 2010)

Paypal refuse to register as bank with RBI neither it accept to the scrutinise of it transfers by RBI.. with such refusal, RBI order its suspension of some services(personnal transfers) in India..wired transfer is taken witin BANKs so it is in order..Indian Agencies are mainly concerned paypal services might be used as transfer of money between terrorists..
Paypal should remember it is not 'google' neither India is 'China'


----------



## max_demon (Feb 12, 2010)

vaithy said:


> Paypal refuse to register as bank with RBI neither it accept to the scrutinise of it transfers by RBI.. with such refusal, RBI order its suspension of some services(personnal transfers) in India..wired transfer is taken witin BANKs so it is in order..Indian Agencies are mainly concerned paypal services might be used as transfer of money between terrorists..
> Paypal should remember it is not 'google' neither India is 'China'



wtf  then how are terrorist supposed to transfer of money damn , now have to find alternatives


----------



## din (Feb 16, 2010)

Paypal to xoom to bank account - worked for me 

Also, Paypal to debit card still works and we can ask for a cheque too. So it is not fully closed.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 17, 2010)

Dran I have to soon extend my Rapidshare account, I hope that works......


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 17, 2010)

so if anyone needs paypal balance can contact me.
i will pay you on paypal ($) and transfer the same amount (Rs.) to my
 SBI Account Gujarat.


----------



## maxmk (Feb 17, 2010)

din said:


> Also, Paypal to debit card still works and we can ask for a cheque too. So it is not fully closed.



hey how you got your debit card registered with Paypal? Every time I try to configure it, paypal rejects it. (I have ICICI bank Debit card)


----------



## din (Feb 17, 2010)

@maxmk

Do not get confused with attaching a debit card and withdrawing money to debit card.

Attaching an Indian debit card - in most case it will not work, as Paypal can't take that small amount (1.59 USD or so), but that will be added in our account (provided your debit card has cvv code).

Now, if it is a Visa card, you can withdraw money into it.

Hope this helps.

Now, if you do not have a credit card and your debit card is not accepted by Paypal (note: this is the case of Paypal verification), you can use a VCC and I think max_demon is a master in that 

People in DP forum claimed they could even withdraw to a VCC ! I didn't try that personally, so not sure about it.


----------



## j_jindal1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have some amount say 100 USD in my paypal account, I tried to get that to my ICICI account but I was not able to confirm the bank as the small deposits were never successful. Anyone here can help me using that money.. ?


----------



## din (Feb 17, 2010)

@j_jindal1

Paypal suspended money withdrawal to bank account temporarily, and it is not clear when they will resolve the issue.

For the time being, use xoom or any other alternative method to withdraw money from Paypal. (Debit card withdrawal, cheque etc)


----------



## j_jindal1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for replying Din..


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 19, 2010)

din said:


> @j_jindal1
> 
> Paypal suspended money withdrawal to bank account temporarily, and it is not clear when they will resolve the issue.
> 
> For the time being, use xoom or any other alternative method to withdraw money from Paypal. (Debit card withdrawal, cheque etc)



I think this is temporary and will not sustain long - Hope so.


----------



## din (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, according to PP, they are trying to solve it soon, but takes more time than they expected.

Really hope they resolve it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 19, 2010)

my withdrawal is also stuck in between.
Hope it get solved soon. Haven't try xoom as withdrawal fee is very high.

Friends, you can get update from paypal official blog:
*www.thepaypalblog.com/


----------



## din (Feb 19, 2010)

@ravi_9793 

Use coupons to get your money from xoom - for free (no fee at all)  And it is all valid/legal. I tried and received money in bank account without paying any fee to xoom.

You can also try withdrawing to credit/debit cards or erquest a cheque (may take more time I guess).

Check DP forums for coupons, or if you want, I can post here.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 19, 2010)

din said:


> @ravi_9793
> 
> Use coupons to get your money from xoom - for free (no fee at all)  And it is all valid/legal. I tried and received money in bank account without paying any fee to xoom.
> 
> ...




thanks a lot din.
Actually I had already started withdrawal process, and paypal shows it as completed. 

Now I have only 200$ left in my paypal account, which I plan to purchase some service at DP or will use for my servers rent.

Thank you again, I may send you PM for Xoom coupon in couple of days because I may get 550$ payment next week.


----------



## din (Mar 1, 2010)

Latest update.

Paypal will resume bank withdrawals from Monday. They will contact the users before Wednesday with more details.

Source - Email from Paypal and also the Paypal blog.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 2, 2010)

i think now xoom has some problems.
*blog.xoom.com/2010/02/paypal-funded-transactions-to-india.html

sorry if i misunderstood it.


----------



## din (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, xoom closed the doors ! It no longer accept Paypal as source for sending money to India.

But PP opened the doors again  So do not worry.

More at - *www.thepaypalblog.com (Official Paypal Blog)


----------

